# muslims and inbreeding



## heckler7 (Apr 2, 2017)

https://youtu.be/mnWY6TNLMq0


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2017)

No surprises there 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## BadGas (Apr 5, 2017)

is muslim inbreeding different than banging your cousin if you're a redneck


----------



## SheriV (Apr 5, 2017)

BadGas said:


> is muslim inbreeding different than banging your cousin if you're a redneck




seems close


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 5, 2017)

BadGas said:


> is muslim inbreeding different than banging your cousin if you're a redneck


same, just ask kos


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 6, 2017)

muzzes go 

trump is god

obame is niger


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2017)

there is positive sides to inbreeding

* you save money on presents because you only need to buy for 1 side of the family
* you don't have to pretend, everyone already knows you
* when you wipe your dick on the curtins she cants scream at you and say Nan game me those (your Nan also)
* you don't need to tell her all those boring stories about family parties (she was there also)
* kids will really really look like you!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 16, 2017)

BadGas said:


> is muslim inbreeding different than banging your cousin if you're a redneck


actually there is a diferrence, western culture realized it was bad and created laws against it. in pakistan they arrange marraiges still and its part of their belief system so it was going on for generations, so the disorders or pretty bad. England is now the world leader of treating these disorders since the have a dense pakastani population


----------

